
How to survive the recession - list of fastest growing jobs in US during the period 1929-1933  - nickb
http://www.myprops.org/content/How-to-survive-the-recession-list-of-fastest-growing-jobs-in-US-during-the-period-1929-1933/
======
osipov
>>Persons engaged in liquor stores: up 335 percent

Something tells me that that kind of growth had more to do with abolishing of
prohibition, rather than with an economic depression. Although I can't deny
that alcohol is attractive to those down on their luck.

~~~
nostrademons
Same goes for the gas station attendants and repair services. I suspect they
had more to do with the rise of the automobile than the general economic
climate. The analogous job today is "dot-com entrepreneur", not "gas station
attendant". ;-)

~~~
angstrom
Not to mention growth doesn't equal job stability. You want stability you
become a mortician.

~~~
mrtron
Or a job at a liquor store.

Anything with inelastic demand.

------
neilc
This article is silly. For one thing, the economy has changed an enormous
amount in the past 70 years. The jobs that did well during the Great
Depression may well not be the ones that do well now -- the jobs that do well
now might not even have _existed_ 70 years ago.

More importantly, choosing your career based on transient properties of the
economy is a terrible idea. Do what you love, and make sure you're good at it;
the rest will work itself out.

------
astine
I think that the one item that made sense was the growth in second hand
stores. With more people hawking goods to get by, it makes sense that
pawnshops would experience a boom. I doubt that this upcoming recession will
cause a sufficient rise in hawking to make this profitable however.

~~~
pchristensen
stuff isn't worth as much now as it was then (relative to income, wealth, etc)

